# Its getting hot out!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Everyone please read this information. It has recently been well over 100 degrees here in northern California, so we all need to do what we can in these HOT summer months to prevent our dogs from suffering from heat stroke! So, please read the information posted below and pass it on to all of your friends and family that own dogs...

Heat Stroke --
It can be a killer!
(by Bev Storer)



Don't Let Your Dog Get Overheated!

Summer has arrived and depending upon where you live it can get very, very hot. Many of you probably don't realize that your dog can overheat and suffer heatstroke.

While we humans can't wait for summer and all the fun it brings, as far as your four legged friend with the wiggly tail is concerned, summer time means hot weather, long runs, hot cars, and long, anxious stays in kennels while you are away on vacation. Frankly, dogs are not designed to take the heat.

So, you need to be a responsible pet owner when it comes to heat and your dog. All it takes is a little thought, some common sense and knowledge of your pet's needs.

Dogs cool off by panting because they can't sweat. As soon as the temperature outside reaches about 99 degrees, which is about the same as your dog's internal temperature, panting no longer cools. So, you can understand how dogs rapidly overheat on summer days. Overheated dogs drool and begin to look uncomfortable. If they can't cool down, they could suffer from a heat stroke. If it reaches this point, the dog is subject to organ failure and even death.

Help prevent heat stroke by making sure your pet stays cool. Provide shelter from the sun's heat by keeping your pet inside in the air conditioning. Don't take your dog with you if you decide to spend the day at the beach unless you can provide shade and plenty of fresh water.

Never ever leave your dog in a parked car. Parked cars, even when parked in the shade with partially opened windows, can become a furnace in minutes. Vehicle interiors can rapidly heat up to over 40 degrees above the outside temperature. For instance, on an 80-degree day, the inside of your car can easily reach 120 degrees. No pet can survive that heat.

Don't leave your dog tied under a tree. The tree's shade will rapidly disappear as the sun moves across the sky.

Dogs should have access to cold, fresh water at all times. A dog on a hike or walk needs rest and should be given water every 15 minutes. Dogs will literally run with you until they drop from heatstroke. They do not have the common sense to stop when they are overheated and you may not notice until it's too late. So you need to monitor your dog.

Also limit your dog's play during the hottest periods of day. Allow only responsible children to play with the dog during high heat periods. Some children may not notice when the dog is overheating.

Heatstroke is easier to prevent than treat. Watch for the signs. If you see your dog panting excessively, drooling, acting fatigued, anxious or wobbly, he may be overheating. As your dog gets warmer, signs of an impending heatstroke may occur. Symptoms include a rapid heart rate. Nose, legs, and ears that are hot to the touch, diarrhea, and a swollen tongue. If your pet
shows any signs of overheating, immediately stop all exertion, offer cool water, and find a cool place to rest. If not treated immediately, an animal that is overheating can suffer from heatstroke. A dog with heatstroke can lapse into a coma and die. And, I don't think that you will ever forgive yourself if that should happen.

Heatstroke is considered an emergency that must be treated immediately. Stop whatever you are doing and move the animal to a cool, shaded place. Offer tiny amounts of cold water if your dog is conscious and can swallow. Do not force your dog to drink and do not try to give water to an unconscious pet. Cover your dog's body with cool water and place ice packs around the body and head. Wrap the ice or ice packs in a towel so that the ice is not in direct contact with the body. Placing ice directly against an overheated dog could confuse the dog's internal thermostat and may actually delay cooling.

As soon as this initial treatment is completed, take your dog immediately to a veterinary hospital. Emergency care is necessary for recovery.

Be proactive and use common sense and prevent overheating and heatstroke from happening in the first place by keeping your dog cool, well rested, and with access to water. If you do this, you'll both have a great fun-filled summer.

For those how house outside dogs make sure they have shade and water! Water evaporates make sure they have a big enough bowl that they are not running out and left without water.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent post!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bump for summer!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Question - would it be too hot for my pits if I set my air conditioning to 80 so it only turns on when its absolutely necessary? Or what should I set it at since they will be home alone all day? Can somebody give me a min/max inside temp? Thanks


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Question - would it be too hot for my pits if I set my air conditioning to 80 so it only turns on when its absolutely necessary? Or what should I set it at since they will be home alone all day? Can somebody give me a min/max inside temp? Thanks


lol sorry have to laugh because you remind me of a new infant mother. I don't ever adjust the temp for the dogs. My heat stays on 74 in the winter and my air at 68 in the summer. I think that if you leave it at 80 so it doesn't cut on they should be fine. Its the small spaces like a car you have to worry about with over heating.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had to chuckle when I saw this thread. I just heard the temp and it -20 out right now. 

I do not have air conditioning costs too much. I have fans. I put up dark curtains on my windows in the summer to cut out the heat that comes through them then I have a fan that is on the floor and blows at the crates so when I am gone my dogs are comfortable.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I take it as a compliment that you think of me as a new infant mother because my pits are my babies  I am constantly trying to educate myself on how to be a better mother. And thank you for the info  you are all always so helpful!


----------

